# Παπαγάλοι > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στους Παπαγάλους >  Αγορά νέου African Grey

## pedrogall

Μετα απο αυτο που επαθα με το κυκλωμα των ΑΠΑΤΕΩΝΩΝ για αγορα ενος παπαγαλου Αμαζονιου , που ποτε δεν παρελαβα, αποφασισα να ξαναπαρω African Grey που να μου θυμιζει και την Σεβαχ. Εψαξα σε διαφορα pet shops [ τα ζητουν απο 1300- 1600 ευρω ] ,αλλα τελικα με την βοηθεια του dimitris 1973 βρηκα καποιον που εφερε απο Ολλανδια [ οπου διαμενει εκει ] 4 πουλια με τα χαρτια τους, δακτυλιδια κ.λ.π ,και τα δινει σε πολυ καλη τιμη. Τα πουλια ειναι περιπου 5 μηνων, τρωνε μονα τους. Πηγα τα ειδα και διαλεξα ενα απο αυτα [ φαινεται για θηλυκο ] , και στο χαρτι που καναμε γραφουμε οτι το πουλι θα εξετασθει απο κτηνιατρο για τυχον ασθενεια [ μυκητες- σαλμονελα κλπ] , και εαν βρεθει κατι θα επιστραφη και θα δοθουν πισω τα χρηματα. Ηδη εχθες το απογευμα το πηγα για εξετασεις στον κτηνιατρο που βρηκε τους μυκητες στην Σεβαχ [ ******** ] και το απογευμα της Δευτερας θα παρω τις απαντησεις. Εφ οσον το πουλι ειναι υγειες θα του κανω και εξεταση dna για να δω το φυλο του και να του δωσω ονομα. Ελπιζω να πανε ολα καλα και να ειναι πιο τυχερο απο την Σεβαχ.  ::

----------


## Antigoni87

Με το καλό Πέτρο! "fullyhappy" 
Τώρα με τις εξετάσεις θα έχεις το κεφάλι σου ήσυχο για τέτοιες ασθένειες τουλάχιστον, και μακάρι να πάνε όλα καλά.
Περιμένουμε νέα από τις εξετάσεις. Μπράβο και στον Δημήτρη για τη βοήθεια που σου προσέφερε!

Με το καλό  ::

----------


## Niva2gr

Μακάρι να πάνε όλα καλά Πέτρο! Πάντως η στάση του εισαγωγέα φαίνεται πολύ υπεύθυνη.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Μακάρι να πάνε όλα καλά Πέτρο!Ξεκίνησες μα σωστά βήματα .  :winky:

----------


## copa

Με το καλό να τον υποδεχθείς τον νέο σου φιλαράκο.
Ήρεμο μικρό African Grey σε ζηλεύω  :winky:  
με την καλή έννοια.  ::

----------


## zack27

Να το χαιρεσαι και να πανε ολα καλα...να περασετε ωραιες στιγμες μαζι!!!Μπραβο και στο Δημητρη για τη βοηθεια του και ελπιζω για το καλυτερο!!!!  ::

----------


## dimitris1973

να τον χαιρεσαι τον νεο σου φιλο......
ολα θα πανε καλα ...να μας γραφεις πως τα πατε   ::

----------


## Windsa

Με το καλό Πέτρο!

----------


## vagelis76

Άντε με το καλό,το νέο και σίγουρο πουλάκι!!!!!
Για πες?Διάλεξες ή σε διάλεξε????
Περιμένουμε νέα σας και αποτελέσματα από εξετάσεις και DNA....
και για τον αδερφό μου([user:sfc4m3g7]dimitris1973[/user:sfc4m3g7]),όχι γιατί είναι αίμα μου,αλλα είναι χρυσό παιδί!!!!!   :winky:

----------


## pedrogall

Δυστηχως φιλοι μου με κυνηγαει η ατυχια. Πριν 1 ωρα πηρα τα αποτελεσματα των εξετασεων απο τον καινουργιο ζακο που αγορασα , και αυτος ειναι γεματος μηκυτες [ πολλες αποικιες ] . Ο γιατρος μου συνεστησε να μην το κρατησω γιατι [ οπως και στην Σεβαχ ] αυτοι θα εκδιλοθουν αργοτερα και καποα στιγμη η θεραπεια δεν θα το πιανει και θα πεθανει. Ρωτησα μηπως επερνα ενα αλλο απο αυτα που εχει, αλλα μου ειπε οτι αφου τα εχει στο ιδιο κλουβι και τρωνε απο το ιδιο πιατο, σιγουρα θα εχουν και αυτα μηκυτες. Ετσι θα το επιστρεψω και θα μου δωσει τα χρηματα πισω. Κριμα γιατι ειναι πενεξηπνο και παρ ολο που το εχουμε μονο 3 μερες δεθηκαμε μαζι του. Αλλα δεν θελω να το διακινδυνεψω και αργοτερα να εχουμε τα ιδια με την Σεβαχ. Κριμα και παλι κριμα.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Κάθε εμπόδιο για καλό Πέτρο.

----------


## vagelis76

Πέτρο κρίμα για τα πουλιά που είναι άρρωστα και κάποια στιγμή θα έχουν άσχημη εξέλιξη  ::   ::  
Δεν είναι θέμα ατυχίας αλλά καλής επιλογής νομίζω.Η περιπέτεια (εν εξελίξει)με τους απατεώνες ήταν μάθημα και τώρα σωστή συμφωνία με τον άνθρωπο που στο πούλησε.
Ευχαριστούμε που τα μοιράζεσαι όλα μαζί μας και μας βοηθάς έτσι να γινόμαστε πιο προσεκτικοί στις επιλογές μας.

----------


## Niva2gr

Ωχ βρε Πέτρο! Τί ατυχία είναι αυτή; Για εσένα δηλαδή, αλλά καί για το πουλάκι!
Ευτυχώς όμως που έγιναν οι εξετάσεις! Φαντάζεσαι να περνάγατε πάλι τα ίδια, αν το παίρνατε;

----------


## veronika

κριμα το πουλακι!!!!!ο Πετρος,θα βρει παπαγαλο,είμαι σίγουρη-και δεν λυπάμαι  τόσο γιαυτόν-αλλα,ποιός θα αναλάβει να τρέξει αυτα τα δύστυχα πλάσματα,σε γιατρό ,να κάνουν θεραπεία προληπτικά,να γίνουν καλύτερα,να ζήσουν???
Αν όλοι γυρίσουμε τη πλάτη μας σε αυτά τα πλάσματα,τι θα απογίνουν?????θα πεθάνουν αβοήθητα?????και βγάζουμε και την "ουρά¨"μας απέξω, με ελαφρια καρδιά,και ξεχνάμε και προχωράμε!!!!
και ποιός άραγε,μας  εξασφαλίζει,απο εισαγωγείς,που μας προσφέρουν άρρωστα μικρά,σε "λογικότατη"τιμη????
Ο παπαγάλος,είναι "αγορά ζωής"!!!!Συνηθίζεται,αν τον αγοράσουμε σε μεγάλη ηλικία,να τον αφήνουμε και κληρονομιά,στα παιδιά μας η στα ανήψια μας!!!Πως είναι δυνατόν,να διαλέγουμε με γνώμονα τη μικρότερη τιμή αγοράς????
Α!!!!!!!!ΚΆΤΙ ΑΣΧΕΤΟ!!!!οι μύκητες,με καλή θεραπεία και προσοχή στη διατροφή,στις συνθήκες υγιεινής.κλπ,θεραπεύονται!!  !!!!

----------


## dimitris1973

> κριμα το πουλακι!!!!!ο Πετρος,θα βρει παπαγαλο,είμαι σίγουρη-και δεν λυπάμαι  τόσο γιαυτόν-αλλα,ποιός θα αναλάβει να τρέξει αυτα τα δύστυχα πλάσματα,σε γιατρό ,να κάνουν θεραπεία προληπτικά,να γίνουν καλύτερα,να ζήσουν???
> Αν όλοι γυρίσουμε τη πλάτη μας σε αυτά τα πλάσματα,τι θα απογίνουν?????θα πεθάνουν αβοήθητα?????και βγάζουμε και την "ουρά¨"μας απέξω, με ελαφρια καρδιά,και ξεχνάμε και προχωράμε!!!!
> και ποιός άραγε,μας  εξασφαλίζει,απο εισαγωγείς,που μας προσφέρουν άρρωστα μικρά,σε "λογικότατη"τιμη????
> Ο παπαγάλος,είναι "αγορά ζωής"!!!!Συνηθίζεται,αν τον αγοράσουμε σε μεγάλη ηλικία,να τον αφήνουμε και κληρονομιά,στα παιδιά μας η στα ανήψια μας!!!Πως είναι δυνατόν,να διαλέγουμε με γνώμονα τη μικρότερη τιμή αγοράς????
> Α!!!!!!!!ΚΆΤΙ ΑΣΧΕΤΟ!!!!οι μύκητες,με καλή θεραπεία και προσοχή στη διατροφή,στις συνθήκες υγιεινής.κλπ,θεραπεύονται!!  !!!!



Veronica  νομίζω ότι σε αυτή την περίπτωση δεν το ήξερε ο πωλητής ότι ήταν άρρωστα από μύκητες ..είχαν περάσει από τον γιατρό πριν τα δει ο Πέτρος .Μπορείς να πάρεις ένα πανάκριβο παπαγάλο και να έχει μύκητες .Δεν είναι πάντα η τιμή αυτή που καθορίζει την υγεία του πουλιού .Π.χ  τον δικό μου τον πήρα σε χαμηλή τιμή και είναι υγιέστατος 
Άλλωστε ήξερε ότι ο Πέτρος θα τον περνούσε από γιατρό και του είχαμε πει ότι αυτό που δεν θέλουμε να έχει το πουλί είναι μύκητες 
Όσο για το ότι γιατρεύονται ο γιατρός είναι κάθετος ….το πουλί δεν θεραπεύεται .

Όταν οι μύκητες φτάσουν στους αεροφόρους ασκούς καμία αντιβίωση δεν μπορεί να τους καταπολεμήσει αφού οι ασκοι αυτοί δεν αιματονοντε λόγο ανατομίας και ετσι δεν φτανει ποτε σε αυτους οι αντιβιωση
Δεν αξίζει να περάσει πάλι μια τέτοια ταλαιπωρία ο Πέτρος .
Είναι σαν να πεθαίνει κάποιος δικός σου άνθρωπος .
Καταλαβαίνω ότι κάποιος πρέπει να το φροντίσει αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι ο Πέτρος είναι έτοιμος να μπει σε αυτή την  διαδικασία μετά τον θάνατο της Σεβαχ.
Λυπάμαι πολύ που τον έβαλα σε αυτή την ταλαιπωρία ….και ποιο πολύ λυπάμαι που είχε προλάβει και είχε αγαπήσει το πουλί.

----------


## panos70

Ωχ ρε φιλε τη κριμα στο πρωτο ποστ ησουν τοσο χαρουμενος  και τωρα που ειδα τα αποτελεσματα των εξετασεων απο τα γραφομενα σου φαινεσε χαλια,ευχομαι να βρεις  αλο και γρηγορα που θα σε κανεις να χαρεις ,μια λαικη παροιμια λεει καθε εμποδιο σε καλο,δεν ηταν η μοιρα του φενετε  να ησασταν μαζι    :sad:   :sad:   :sad:

----------


## Antigoni87

Πέτρο,καλά έκανες που ζήτησες εξετάσεις, και ακόμη καλύτερα που θα το επιστρέψεις. Ξέρω ότι ακούγεται σκληρό, αλλά μετά από όλο αυτόν τον πόνο με τη Σεβάχ δε χρειάζεται να ξαναπεράσεις κάτι τέτοιο κ να το κλαις το πουλάκι σε λίγο καιρό.
Το άσχημο είναι που τα πουλιά αυτής της γέννας είναι καταδικασμένα να μη ζήσουν όσο θα μπορούσαν...
Εύχομαι να βρεις σύντομα έναν υγιέστατο νέο φίλο και να πάνε επιτέλους όλα καλά

----------


## pedrogall

Veronica επειδη βλεπω οτι επιμενεις να αμφισβητεις την γνωματευση του πολυ εμπειρου πανω στα πουλια κτηνιατρου κ. Κ. Δημητριαδη , για την θεραπεια η μη των μυκητων στα πουλια, παραθετω τα τηλεφωνα του για να σου πει εαν γιατρευονται οι μυκητες η οχι. Τηλ. 2109755429 [ τεταρτη κ. παρασκευη ] και 2109755429 [δευτερα κ. πεμπτη] ,μετα τις 5 μμ. Εμενα και τοτε με την Σεβαχ, και τωρα μου επανελαβε οτι οι μυκητες δεν εξαλειφωνται οριστικα , και τα πουλια που τους εχουν δεν ζουνε πολλα χρονια γιατι καποια στιγμη δεν τα πιανει η θεραπεια. Αυτα προς αποκατασταση της αληθειας.

----------


## veronika

> Veronica επειδη βλεπω οτι επιμενεις να αμφισβητεις την γνωματευση του πολυ εμπειρου πανω στα πουλια κτηνιατρου κ. Κ. Δημητριαδη , για την θεραπεια η μη των μυκητων στα πουλια, παραθετω τα τηλεφωνα του για να σου πει εαν γιατρευονται οι μυκητες η οχι. Τηλ. 2109755429 [ τεταρτη κ. παρασκευη ] και 2109755429 [δευτερα κ. πεμπτη] ,μετα τις 5 μμ. Εμενα και τοτε με την Σεβαχ, και τωρα μου επανελαβε οτι οι μυκητες δεν εξαλειφωνται οριστικα , και τα πουλια που τους εχουν δεν ζουνε πολλα χρονια γιατι καποια στιγμη δεν τα πιανει η θεραπεια. Αυτα προς αποκατασταση της αληθειας.


Για να γίνει πλήρης γνωμάτευση μηκυτών ή οτιδήποτε αλλο,κ.Πέτρο Γαλλέο,χρειάζεται στο εργαστήριο δείγμα απο σάλιο ή κόπρανα περίπου 5-7 ημέρες,δηλαδή,μια εργάσιμη εβδομάδα,για την καλλιέργεια και μόνο!!!!!Πρέπει να είναι καταπληκτικός αυτός ο γιατρός ,που έχει και τεράστια εμπειρία στα πουλιά,λογω του οτι ,όλοι οι Ελληνες,έχουν χρόνια παπαγάλους,που τους κουραρει........και κατάλαβε σε 3 ημέρες,οτι το πουλάκι έχει  αποικία απο μήκυτες,και ενω νοσεί,δεν δείχνει αρρωστο....για να το κάνει καλά!!!
Επίσης,ο κ.Δημητριάδης,που ειναι καταπληκτικός,γιατι δεν θεραπεύει τα πουλάκια στο πολυκατάστημα που συνεργάζεται,και ειναι όλα αρρωστα????
Δεν αμφισβητώ τους μήκυτες,αμφισβητώ την απώλεια θεραπέιας,και επίσης αμφισβητώ την "άνθιση"της "φθηνής αγοράς"οτιδήποτε ζώου,γιατι έτσι, και πολλά χρήματα ξοδεύονται και παπαγάλος δεν  αποκτάται τελικά!!!!
Επίσης,διαφωνώ με το Δημήτρη,που συγκρίνει τιμή και βγάζει πόρισμα για την υγεία του παπαγάλου!!!!Ο εκτροφέας που επώνυμα δίνει ένα παπαγάλο,δεν μπαίνει στη διαδικασία να εκτεθεί δίνοντας ενα αρρωστο πουλι,Δημήτρη!!!!Εχει κάνει απο πρίν τις εξετάσεις ,και είναι βεβαιος η σχεδόν βέβαιος για το τι έχει!!!!
Βεβαίως εξαρτάται και απο τις συνθήκες ζωής των φίλων μας!!!!!Θέλει  αερισμό το δωμάτιο,καλή τροφή,καθαρισμό  του κλουβιού,κλπ,που ολοι τα κάνουμε!!!Αν δεν τα κάνουμε όμως,μπορεί να αναπτυχθεί μικρόβιο ή μύκητας,και για αυτό,δεν φταίει κανείς,παρα μόνο  η άγνοια μας!!!!
Συγγνώμη για την  "αγόρευση",δεν σας ξέρω και δεν θα σας μάθω ποτε!!!!Απλά θλίβομαι,όταν χρησιμοποιούμε ενα ζωάκι και δη αγριο,περήφανο, να το παίρνουμε σπίτι μας,να το δίνουμε πίσω,να παίρνουμε αλλο,κλπ κλπ,βασισμένοι  στην ημιμάθεια μας!!!!!Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Βερόνικα αν έχεις κάποιο γιατρό που να έχεις άποψη και να μπορεί να βοηθήσει το πουλάκι στείλε στον Πέτρο ένα μήνυμα και πες του που να πάει.

----------


## veronika

υπάρχει πλήρης κατάλογος,στο forum!!!
Αλλωστε ο γιατρός είναι κάτι πολύ προσωπικό,και θέμα εμπιστοσύνης!!!!ο Πέτρος Γαλλέος,εμπιστεύεται άλλον,εγω άλλον,εσύ άλλον!!!
Ο δικός μου,υπάρχει στη λίστα του greekbirdsclub,δεν τον λέω,δεν κάνω διαφημιση!!!!!!  :winky:   :winky:  
και η εύρεση μικροοργανισμών, σε κάποιο ασθενή,είτε ειναι άνθρωπος είτε είναι ζωο,είναι θέμα εργαστηρίου όχι γιατρού!!!!!

----------


## jk21

θα αναφερθω στο θεμα του κατα ποσο οι μηκυτες ειναι ιασιμοι ή οχι.

εξαρτααι σε πιο μερος βρισκονται και σε τι βαθμο ειναι ανεπτυγμενο οταν τους παιρνουμε χαμπαρι.αν ειναι μονο στο γαστρεντερικο υπαρχει φαρμακο που τους χτυπα αλλα παντα πρεπει να εχουμε το νου μας γιατι οπως και στους ανθρωπους ετσι και στα πουλια υπαρχει προδιαθεση αναλογα με το ph των υγρων ή των βλενογονων που υπαρχουν στις πασχουσε περιοχες.ετσι χρειαζεται συχνη παροχη μηλοξυδου προβιοτικων αλλα και χορηγηση βοτανων οπως η ριγανη στη διατροφη.επεισης τακτικες ανα διαστημα που ο γιατρος συμβουλευει εξετασεις

αν υπαρχει αποικια στους αεροφορους σακκους που τα ατιμηκυτισιακα  δεν φτανουν λογω  κακης αιματωσης της περιοχης  ,τοτε πια μονο συγκρατηση και οχι πληρη θεραπεια μπορει να γινει  με αναπνευση (με ατμισμο ) αιθεριων ελαιων ριγανης ή καποιου αλλου μηκυτοκτονου βοτανου (πχ σκορδο) 

μια εξεταση βερονικα οταν υπαρχει σαφης προσβολη εχει σημαδια αν οχι σαφη αποτελεσματα και νωριτερα.ομως οτι λεω δεν θελω να κριθει ουτε θετικα ,ουτε αρνητικα για ενα γιατρο που αμεσα δεν εχω αποψη

επισης υποθετω οτι το διαστημα που αναφερεις το ξερεις απο προσωπικη γνωση και οχι απο καποια δημοσιευση σαν αυτη

http://www.tgpa.com/Murphy.html

που ανφερει για 7-10 ημερων αποτελεσματα για την ψιττακωση

----------


## veronika

τα "σαφή αποτελέσματα",εχουν και κλινική εικόνα του ζώου σαφως ασθενική!!!
Κάνω συχνα (μια φορά το χρόνο η  δύο)καλλιέργειες στους παπαγάλους μου,και γνωρίζω το χρόνο  αποτελεσμάτων"
Δεν πιστεύω στα βότανα,πιστεύω στα φάρμακα!!!!!

----------


## jk21

βερονικα εννοω οτι μια εξεταση μπορει απο καποιο σημειο και μετα τα αποτελεσματα να κρινονται θετικα (οτι υπαρχει προσβολη ) αλλα και πριν απο αυτο το οριο σε αριθμο αποικιων αν οι ευρεθεισες αναπτυχθηκανε ταχυστα αυτο ειναι ενδειξη (οχι αποδειξη μεχρι τελικων μετρησεων ) για προσβολη

και γω βερονικα ειμαι υπερ της σωστης χρησης των φαρμακων οταν απαιτουνται.τα βοτανα δεν εξασφαλιζουν θεραπεια αλλα σε πολλες περιπτωσεις εξσφαλιζουν προληψη .με επιστημονικες αποδειξεις.αν δεν το ξερεις για τη χρηση του αιθεριου ελαιου ριγανης μπορω να σε παραπεμψω σε αποδειξεις.υπο ειδικες συνθηκες καμμια φορα αντιμετωπιζουν κιολας ,ομως σε καμμια περιπτωση δεν θα συνιστουσα κατι τετοιο αντι σωστων σε καθε περιπτωση φαρμακων

αυτο που ειπα πριν ηταν για αναχαιτηση οχι θεραπεια προσβολης ,και σε περιοχη που αν εσυ ξερεις με ποιον ττοπο αντιμεωπιζεται θα χαρουμε να ακουσουμε .θα ναι πολυ χρησιμο.μιλαω για μηκυτες στους αεροφορους σακκους

----------


## veronika

οχι,δεν ειμαι κτηνιατρος!Και ακριβώς επειδή δεν είμαι,δεν συστήνω ουτε φάρμακα,ούτε βότανα,ούτε θεραπεία!
Απλά λέω τη γνώμη μου,γιατι παρακολουθώ μερικά θέματα,και ειλικρινά,απορω......τελος παντων,θα μπορούσα να μη μιλαω θα μου πείτε και θα έχετε δίκιο......Απλά,εγω πιστεύω οτι οι ηλεκτρονικές κοινότητες,δεν είναι για να συμπαραστεκόμαστε ο ένας στον άλλον,αλλα,να βρισκεται μια λύση  προς όφελος των παπαγάλων,καναρινιών η οτι άλλο έχει ο καθένας μας!!!Βλέπω όμως,να κάνουμε ψυχολογική υποστήριξη ο ένας στον άλλον,να γινόμαστε κτηνίατροι, εκτροφείς,εισαγωγείς,και εκπαιδευτές πτηνών,μεσω......google!!!!!Nα συστήνουμε φάρμακα  να δίνουμε οδηγίες ο ένας στον άλλον,για ολα,απο εκπαίδευση ως διατροφή!!!ΚΑΙ ΕΙΛΙΚΡΙΝΑ,γνωρίζω,πως η διάγνωση για μήκυτες,θέλει χρόνο!!!!!!!Δεν βγαίνει σε μια δυο,η τρεις ημέρες...αυτό είπα,αυτό λέω και αυτό θα λέω!!!!!!δεν ξανααπαντώ,ρωτήστε  kάποιον ειδικό και θα το διαπιστώσετε!!!
Μπήκα εδω μέσα να μάθω,και στο τέλος θα ξεχάσω και αυτα που ξέρω!!!!!!!να είστε καλά!

----------


## pedrogall

Veronica αφου λοιπον δεν εισαι κτηνιατρος κρα τα τις αποψεις σου για τον εαυτο σου και μην αμφισβητεις τους κτηνιατρους, γιατι και στην περιπτωση της Σεβαχ και οι ΔΥΟ κτηνιατροι που διεγνωσαν τους μυκητες η καλιεργεια βγηκε σε ΔΥΟ ημερες, και οχι σε επτα. Αυτα τελεια και παυλα για το θεμα απο εσενα.

----------


## jk21

σε ενα φορουμ συζητησεων αν δεν γινονται ολα αυτα που λες Βερονικα (και σαφως δεν πρεπει να γινονται χωρις να σκεφτομαστε τι λεμε ειδικα σε σημαντικα θεματα) πως μπορουμε λοιπον να βοηθησουμε με διαφορετικο τροπο; τι προτεινεις εσυ;

δεν νομιζω να βρεις φορουμ για πουλια αλλο που τα μελη του να εχουν τοσο συχνες επισκεψεις σε γιατρους και να μην αφηνουν την τυχη των πουλιων τους στον καθε jk .ομως αν καποιος δεν εχει αυτη τη δυνατοτητα,ή και να εχει δεν το κανει και το αντιλαμβανομαι ,εγω (παντοτε σκεπτομενος τι λεω και τι προτεινω) θα προσπαθω να βοηθω.

δεν ξερω αν το εχεις προσεξει οτι σε πολλα θεματα αντιστοιχα ριχνω βαρυτητα στο να μιλω για προληψη.για να μην φτανουμε στο σημειο ο γιατρος να ειναι ο πλεον αρμοδιος ,την στιγμη που δεν ειναι συνειδηση στον κοσμο οτι οπως εμεις παμε στο γιατρο πρεπει να πηγαινουμε και τις ψυχες που αναλαμβανουμε την εκτροφη τους.

τελος θα ηθελα να πω οτι σαφως πρεπει να στιλητευουμε καθε επισημο αλλα ασυνειδητο εμπορο πτηνων που δεν προσεχει την υγεια τους,σαφως επισης πρεπει να στηλιτευουμε καποιον ανεπισημο με την ιδια συμπεριφορα απεναντι στα πουλακια .στον τελευταιο εγω θα στιλητευσω ομως και στη συμπεριφορα τους απεναντι στους νομους του κρατους περι παραοικονομιας.ειδικα τις μερες που ζουμε.

----------


## veronika

η Σεβαχ,νοσούσε,οπότε,ήταν εύκολη η διάγνωση!!!!!

Δεν είστε αρμόδιος,να μου απαγορεύσετε να λέω τη γνώμη μου,κ,Πέτρο,μην είστε τόσο ευέξαπτος,και εν πάση περιπτώσει,εγώ να πληροφορήσω ήθελα,αλλά,αν εσείς αδιαφορείτε για την κοινότητα και αυθαιρέτως μου απαγορεύετε να λέω τη γνώμη μου,αλλο τόσο αδιαφορώ κι εγω για εσάς,οχι όμως και για τα πουλάκια..που ενδεχομένως να πέσουν στα χεράκια σας............
Εχω παπαγάλους περισσότερα χρόνια απο εσάς, (συμπέρασμα που έβγαλα καθώς σας  διαβάζω και λίγο άπειρο) και  αν θέλετε να διαβάζετε οτι σας αρέσει.,καλύτερα να μη δημοσιοποιείτε το θέμα σας...............γιατί θα υπάρξουν,και άλλες γνώμες.....πείτε το στους φίλους σας ...τηλεφωνικά......ή προσωπικά......
Ηρεμήστε ......

----------


## Niva2gr

Παρακαλώ να πέσουν οι τόνοι. Σε ένα τέτοιο θέμα ιδιαίτερα, που τα πράγματα έγιναν έτσι όπως έπρεπε, το θεωρώ τουλάχιστον προκλητικό να συνεχίζεται η συζήτηση σε αυτούς τους τόνους. Σε ένα φόρουμ ο καθένας εκφράζει τη γνώμη του εφόσον ζητηθεί απο τους άλλους. Τα φόρουμ είναι χώροι συζητήσεων. Όλες οι απόψεις και οι γνώμες οι σχετικές με τα πουλιά είναι αποδεκτές, εφόσον φυσικά εκφράζονται με κόσμιο και μη-προσβλητικό τρόπο. Επειδή λοιπόν βλέπω οτι η συζήτηση πάει να ξεφύγει απο το αρχικό της θέμα, και πραγματικά δεν βρίσκω τον λόγο να συμβεί κάτι τέτοιο, θα παρακαλούσα να ηρεμίσουμε.
Κατά τα άλλα, ο καθένας έχει διαφορετικές απόψεις σχετικά με τη σωστή φροντίδα των πτηνών του. Εδώ το συζητάμε, και ανάλογα αυτός που ζητάει βοήθεια αποφασίζει τί κάνει τελικά. Πολλές φορές δεν είναι μόνο μία άποψη σωστή. Καλό είναι να βλέπουμε τα θέματα όσο γίνεται σφαιρικά, έχοντας πάντα στο νου μας οτι στην Ελλάδα οι κανονικοί πτηνίατροι είναι μετρημένοι στα δάχτυλα του ενός χεριού.
Αυτά απο εμένα. Σας παρακαλώ να συνεχίσετε με την αρχική συζήτηση.

----------


## milan

για μένα έχει δικό η βερόνικα καμια φορα από όσες έχω αγοράσει από εκτροφέα από ολλανδία δεν μου είπαν κάτω από 10-15 μέρες για πλήρης εξέτασης
Hi
This weekend I will send some DNA for the health check. That takes a week or 10 days and then I will become a certificate. I am very sure that they are healthy, because I have already send DNA from another  with the same parents and its health was good. But I know that you need a certificate for travelling abroad with the bird. As soon as I got the result of the check, I can make a scan of the certificate and I will send it by email.

If the results are not good, I will immediately redeposit your money

----------


## dimitris1973

Νομίζω ότι ο ρόλος αυτού του σαιτ είναι να μαθαίνομαι αλλά και να μεταδίδουμε της γνώσεις  μας  για τους πτερωτούς μας φίλους . Δεν υπάρχει κάτι ποιο σημαντικό από την εμπειρία που κουβαλάει ο καθένας  και γι αυτό πρέπει να μεταλαμπαδεύεται .

Θέλω να επιβεβαιώσω και εγώ ότι σε δυο άλλους γιατρούς  που έκανα καλλιέργεια οι εξετάσεις βγήκαν σε τρεις ημέρες  .Πιθανόν να είναι λάθος αλλά  με την πληροφορία τις veronikas θα το ψάξω περισσότερο.

Επίσης πάνω στο θέμα τις τιμής και τις αγοράς  όπως όλοι ξέρουμε δεν έχουμε όλοι πρόσβαση σε εκτροφείς .

Σπάνια οι εκτροφείς δεν κατηγορούν άλλους εκτροφείς ότι τα πουλιά τους είναι γεμάτα αρρώστιες για να πουλήσουν τα δικά τους  ποιο εύκολα .(έχω ακούσει για όλους κάτι ..)

Μην πω ότι οι περισσότερη έχουν πρόσβαση σε εκτροφεία του εξωτερικού και  πουλάνε τα πουλιά σαν δικά τους .

Φυσικά και δεν συμφωνώ με άνθιση"της "φθηνής αγοράς"οτιδήποτε ζώου και είμαι αντίθετος . Όπως επίσης δεν συνδέω καθόλου την τιμή του ζώου με την υγειά του .Αντιθέτως μάλιστα  .

Τα υπόλοιπα θα στα πω με πμ

----------


## Niva2gr

Το θέμα με τη ρίγανη διασπάστηκε εδώ:

viewtopic.php?f=71&t=4310

----------


## Antigoni87

Πέτρο, επειδή έχω καταλάβει και την εμπειρία σου λόγω Σεβάχ τέσσερα χρόνια, αλλά και επειδή φαίνεται πόσο αγαπάς και ενδιαφέρεσαι για τα ζώα σου, εύχομαι να γίνει κοντά σου ευτυχισμένος ένας παπαγάλος σύντομα.
Μην στεναχωριέσαι, και πάλι έκανες ο,τι μπορούσες, είτε για την υγεία της Σεβάχ είτε για τους απατεώνες εκτροφείς, μας ενημερώνεις για όλα αυτά (βασικός σκοπός του φόρουμ, κι ευχαριστούμε) κι εύχομαι το καλύτερο

----------

